# HP Laserjet 6P



## affenhirn (30. August 2010)

SERVUS,

ich wollt heute was an dem Drucker von meinem Vater drucken, es ist ein HP Laserjet 6P, aber der Drucker druckte nur folgendes: *@PHL HOC LCOG < OSKOC 3#@PHL TST@TTS HOC < OO.

*Leider druckt der das immer wieder, auch wenn man dem Drucker keinen Druckbefehl gibt. 

Ich weiß echt nicht was es ist, ich hoff mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2010)

Drucker komplett ausschalten (vom Strom trennen), im Windows alle Druckaufträge abbrechen. Dann Druckertreiber prüfen und ggf. ändern, müsste irgendwie mit PCL heißen (bidirektionale Kommunikation deaktivieren). Drucker wieder einschalten und erstmal die Windows-Testseite drucken.


----------



## rabe08 (30. August 2010)

Drucker schon mal aus und wieder angeschaltet? Also so richtig mal 10 Sekunden vom Netz getrennt?

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass irgendetwas in dem alten Schätzchen hinüber ist... So jung ist ein 6p nicht mehr.

Uups, gleich zwei um 22.15 Uhr...


----------



## affenhirn (30. August 2010)

Danke euch. 

Also ich hab alles gemacht wie ihr beschrieben habt aber leider hat nichts geklappt. Vlt. is der Drucker einfach hinüber


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2010)

Muss nicht unbedingt sein. Schreib ruhig mal, wie Du den Drucker angschlossen und welche Treiber Du installiert hast.


----------



## affenhirn (31. August 2010)

Also der Drucker ist per LPT1 angeschlossen und ich hab zuerst den WIndows-Treiber hergenommen und dann den Drucker nochmals den "aktuellen" HP Treiber geben. Dieser ist von 2002.


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2010)

Ging der Drucker denn noch am Rechner Deines Vaters, welches OS ist da drauf ? Wie geschrieben, mal unter Anschlüsse "Bidirektionale Unterstützung aktivieren" ausschalten. Zusätzlich kannst Du im BIOS den Druckerport mal ohne EPP oder ECP konfigurieren. Hat Dein Windows XP den Drucker mit Plug-and-Play erkannt ?


----------



## affenhirn (1. September 2010)

Also der Drucker geht an dem Pc von meinem Dad nicht, aber er wird von Windows via Plug-and-Play erkannt.

Also ich werde die genannten Sachen von dir mal ausprobieren ob es dnan geht und hier editieren.

Edit: So jetzt druckt er gar nichts mehr aus Windows. Die HP TEstseite druckt er nochaber sons nix mehr. Hab die Bidirektionale Unterstützung deaktiviert und dann versucht zu drucken, seitdem druckt er nix mehr- Dann hab ich sie wieder aktiviert aber er druckt immer noch nix.


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2010)

Könntest noch mal im cmd eine kleine Textdatei direkt auf den Drucker-Port senden (copy /b datei.txt lpt1. Der Drucker müsste die Daten "verstehen" und etwas drucken. Wenn das nicht geht, hat er vllt. doch ein Hardware-Problem.


----------



## affenhirn (1. September 2010)

> datei.txt lpt1



Diesen TExt senden? Und wie müsste der Befehl dann komplett heißen?


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2010)

Nein, dass war nur kurz zusammengefasst. Wie folgt:


Start, Ausführen, cmd.exe
im cmd-Fenster eingeben:



> echo "Das ist ein Test." > test.txt
> copy /b test.txt lpt1:


----------



## affenhirn (3. September 2010)

Also ich hab das jetzt so wie von dir beschrieben eingegeben aber nix ist passiert.


----------



## mattinator (3. September 2010)

Wenn die Testseite vom Drucker geht, ist entweder der parallele Port im Drucker oder das Kabel defekt. Der Druckerport wird es wohl nicht sein, da ja scheinbar das Problem an zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern besteht. Mal ein anderes Kabel testen.


----------



## affenhirn (3. September 2010)

Okey ich hoff man kann an dem Drucker das KAbel abmachen und ich hoffe, das ich noch so ein KAbel hab, ich werde es morgen mal ausprobieren


----------



## affenhirn (4. September 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost.

Also ich hab heut des Kabel ausgetauscht aber immer noch das gleiche, das er nichts druckt


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2010)

Dann fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein, sry.


----------



## affenhirn (4. September 2010)

Passt schon, ich danke dir für deine Hilfe, jetzt weiß ich auch was ich versuchen kannw enn ein Drucker mal wieder spinnt


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2010)

Nichts zu danken, helfe gerne. Hätte ja lieber ein positives Ergbnis gesehen, klappt aber nicht immer. So long.


----------

